# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Закрыть конфигуратор от редактирования

## Анатолик

Здравствуйте, работаю в УТ 10.3 на платформе 8.2, в пользовательском режиме в интерфейсе убрал все менюшки и кнопки ненужные для работы пользователя,  админ входит в конфигуратор под паролем с полными правами. Как убрать доступ пользователя к конфигуратору, полностью закрыть доступ от редактирования и изменений конфигуратора? (т.к. есть умники, кот могут попытаться восстановить себе полный интерфейс...)

----------


## movled

Странный вопрос... *Анатолик*, а ты сам-то пробовал без полных прав открыть конфигурацию?
Безымянный.JPG

----------


## Анатолик

> Странный вопрос... *Анатолик*, а ты сам-то пробовал без полных прав открыть конфигурацию?
> Безымянный.JPG


Пробовал, я все пробовал, и такую картинку видел в конфигураторе из которого заходил в пользовательский режим и там тоже самое было :rolleyes: (картинкой неудивил...)

----------


## movled

А в чем тогда вопрос? Как тогда




> умники, кот могут попытаться восстановить себе полный интерфейс...

----------


## Анатолик

Закрыть доступ к конфигуратору!!!!!!!!!!!

При настройке новому интерфейсу:
- создаем новый интерфейс "Менеджер";
- в свойствах снимаем галку "Переключаемый";
- создаем новую роль "Менеджер склада" (с полными правами) путем копирования роли "Полные права"(выбрав роль "Полные права" нажимаем кнопку "Скопировать"), в которой в колонке "Права" сразу снимаем галочку "Администрирование";
- в дополнителных свойствах нового интерфейса ставим в использование только новую созданую роль "Менеджер склада" (в интерфейсах снимаем все галочки);
- Пользователю (Пользователь - менеджер) из списка пользователей, в настройках пользователя на вкладке "Прочее" присваиваем новый интерфейс "Менеджер" и для ролей ставим роли: "Пользователь" и новую созданную роль "Менеджер склада".

После всех настроек в конфигураторе, заходим в 1С в пользовательском режиме и из интерфейса убираем фсе лишнее, созданные автоматически кнопки меню. Для этого правой кнопкой мыши щелкаем на свободном месте главной панели и выбираем "Настройки", после чего появляется окно настроек, затем зажимаем "Ctrl" и неотпуская ее левой кнопкой мыши переносим кнопки из главного меню: "Прочее", "Сервис", в подменю "Справка" убираем строку "Панель функций" и "Стартовый помощник" в открытое нами окошко "Настройки". Все это для того чтобы пользователь несмог восстановить (настроитьпод себя) интерфейс из режима пользователя!

----------


## movled

Блин, ну ты вопрос тогда нормально формулируй! 



> ...админ входит в конфигуратор под паролем с полными правами. Как убрать доступ пользователя к конфигуратору, полностью закрыть доступ от редактирования и изменений конфигуратора?


От изменений конфигурация закрыта для пользователя без полных прав. Так бы и говорил, что тебе переключение интерфейса из пользовательского режима убрать надо

----------


## Анатолик

Надо было убрать переключение интерфейса и часть кнопок меню (в пользовательском режиме) и возможность администрирования конфигуратора пользователем (неадмином). Вопрос сформулировал как смог :) Кстати я так и написал что вход пользователя в конфиг. закрыть, что само собой и подразумевает вход без полных прав (а вот как это настроить был одним из непоняток, думал придется код в правах доступа в шаблон писать...), я ж не написал вход админом (у кот по определению полные права)

Если что не так сделал подскажите где и по возможности вариант решения!

----------

